# Unique videos



## Jaxalope (Jul 14, 2013)

This is going to be a simple thread since I didn't find one. Post a video like something you have never seen before on youtube, it can be a story, music video, commercial, just make sure it is something you don't think anyone has seen before. I'm not asking for comedy or music, but if you do have a comedy or music video that has a unique feel to it. The next person to post will rate it 1-10, explain why and if they didn't like it, and post a unique video of their own in response. I am starting this thread to share some of the amazing videos I have found on youtube, and hopefully find some more! [video=youtube;yBPn_yIx_6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBPn_yIx_6k[/video] I hope you guys really enjoy this video and get some great ones posted here


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 15, 2013)

Well to give you guys another example as to what I meant, here is a music style I have never seen before, I hope you guys have something for me :/

[video=youtube;Ddn4MGaS3N4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4[/video]


----------

